# Xante early paper jam



## Susiebelle (May 16, 2013)

Hi! I have an Xante film maker 4 that constantly gives an error message of "early paper jam". There was indeed a jam that has been corrected and I checked all other areas for jams and it seems to be clear. What could I do to correct this?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

we get this often. It happens sometimes when there is not enough paper.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

on ours a couple years back it was a sensor that was causing that.


----------



## Susiebelle (May 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for this priceless information.....if by chance it is the sensor, where and how do I correct it?


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

Susiebelle said:


> Thank you so much for this priceless information.....if by chance it is the sensor, where and how do I correct it?


for us it took a printer repair guy since he had to test the other sensors to find the exact cause plus it wasnt easy (mainly the right tools) to get into the printer.


----------



## Susiebelle (May 16, 2013)

Thanks so much! Now to find someone to "fix" it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

Susiebelle said:


> Thanks so much! Now to find someone to "fix" it.
> 
> Thanks again.


that was our problem, mention Xante and most say "a what"?


----------

